# S3 ecu tune numbers



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

It's looking like the ecu tuning numbers for the S3 are barely better or worse than the A3 (current APR tune produces 380tq vs Revo's "330-375 depending.." torque figure for the S3. Is this mostly due to the difference in turbos or will APRs S3 tune likely due much better?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> It's looking like the ecu tuning numbers for the S3 are barely better or worse than the A3 (current APR tune produces 380tq vs Revo's "330-375 depending.." torque figure for the S3. Is this mostly due to the difference in turbos or will APRs S3 tune likely due much better?


The raw #s on revo's site don't look good, but the performance does..

Stock 0-60: 4.9, tuned: 3.7... that's a healthy bump. But yeah, it'll be interesting to see what everyone else gets from this engine. And lets be clear, while the APR A3 peak torque is similar.. the peak HP is much higher in revo's S3 tune. 370 vs 320.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

My gti Apr stage 1 had higher peak torque than my s3. Was it faster ? Hell no. It only made that peak torque for a very limited part of the band. The S3 / R make their peak for much longer across the band. Basically the gti turbo will peak and then run out of breath on the turbo. But S3/r turbo will just keep going and going because it is larger and can push more air as the rpms get higher.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

3.7


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I pretty much ignore the 3.7 claims due to launch control. I'd rather see rolling numbers since I'm not dragging.


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> 3.7


The Revo numbers came from testing the Stage 1 Mk 7 Golf R but I would expect similar results for the S3.

The "best run" showed: 0-60: 3.62 / 0-100: 9.02 

1/4 mile: [email protected] mph.

Revo numbers at the crank: 365 HP / 354 TQ.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

Just due to the TD1, I'm more tempted to get one of the various boxes out there instead of a flash.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more chatter on this forum about the available piggyback tunes such as DTUK. They seem to provide a good bump in power, are fairly competitive price-wise, and I believe completely avoid the TD1 issue, correct?


----------



## Jhay89 (Sep 28, 2014)

Chimera said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more chatter on this forum about the available piggyback tunes such as DTUK. They seem to provide a good bump in power, are fairly competitive price-wise, and I believe completely avoid the TD1 issue, correct?


I'm new to the audi world... besides DTUK any other reputable piggyback tunes?


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Not that I am for nor against external piggyback boxes, I heard rumor that Burger Tuning (very popular piggyback ecu system for BMW 335/135/etc) will be releasing a system for the MK7 GTI/R/A3/S3. It'll be nice to see another option that can be removed for warranty work.

http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5099


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was recently informed of this. Told that it's invisible to the dreaded TD1.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Not that I am for nor against external piggyback boxes, I heard rumor that Burger Tuning (very popular piggyback ecu system for BMW 335/135/etc) will be releasing a system for the MK7 GTI/R/A3/S3. It'll be nice to see another option that can be removed for warranty work.
> 
> http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5099


Interesting. Looks like Burger will have numbers out next week. Their "JB4" offering in the BMW world is super popular. I'll be very curious to see what they've done.


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

A slightly old thread, but any A3 or S3 owners tune their ECUs yet? When I bought my S3, I told myself that this will be the only mod I do... and I'm already itching to do it.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hearing that burger has something coming out is awesome! I came from a 335, and ran the jb4 for a while on my car (until the cobb came out but I was out of warranty anyway so it didn't matter). Glad I caught this!


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

That's the one I'm leaning toward right now. Heard a ton of good things about the JB4. Also heard good things abotu REVO and APR, but also heard about TD1. If the BMS system can avoid the TD1, that'll be the route I go.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess it'll depend on how much they're able to control. When it was on the 335 it wasn't in complete control (for instance it couldn't control the fueling, which is why they developed a fueling map flash) but it was the absolute best bang for buck performance wise. I would prefer a cobb, but that's also because my good friend is a tuner for protuningfreaks and would be able to make me a custom map. Unfortunately that option appears to be off the table for the S3, so this would be a nice way to avoid a td1 for sure


----------



## NAMELESSone (Nov 5, 2014)

slo_s3 said:


> I guess it'll depend on how much they're able to control. When it was on the 335 it wasn't in complete control (for instance it couldn't control the fueling, which is why they developed a fueling map flash) but it was the absolute best bang for buck performance wise. I would prefer a cobb, but that's also because my good friend is a tuner for protuningfreaks and would be able to make me a custom map. Unfortunately that option appears to be off the table for the S3, so this would be a nice way to avoid a td1 for sure


I would totally go for COBB too since I had their APs on my previous 04 WRX and 08 STi. I was hoping the APR tuner was the same thing.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got an appt lined up for Monday, I'll report back once I know the final numbers.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> I've got an appt lined up for Monday, I'll report back once I know the final numbers.


What company?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

For those of you with out Facebook, I will leave this here.


http://goapr.com.au/products/ecu_upgrade_golfr_mk7_gen3_au.html


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

JGreen76 said:


> For those of you with out Facebook, I will leave this here.
> 
> 
> http://goapr.com.au/products/ecu_upgrade_golfr_mk7_gen3_au.html


US website too  http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_r.html


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I should finally have something to report next Monday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

